# Silver Wilkinson



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Some of y'all may know Rocky Maley, who was a featured tier at this year's Wasatch Fly Fishing Expo. He's a great guy and a class act apart from being quite an artist at the vice.

I thought I'd share this shot of a Silver Wilkinson he recently tied up. This is a 4:1 supermacro I took this weekend.










The married wings he makes are really things of beauty.


----------



## JayMorr (Jul 9, 2009)

Yez~Zir! Rocky is an incredible tyer and a good dude! Your imagery combined with his pattern just puts this over the top.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

JayMorr said:


> Yez~Zir! Rocky is an incredible tyer and a good dude! Your imagery combined with his pattern just puts this over the top.


Ditto...I'm not sure which I like better, the pattern or the photography. Cool! 8)


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Love it! :O||:

Almost too pretty to fish with.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks .45 and Saws. My own personal patterns are "impressionistic," which is another way of saying they look like a high speed collision between a muskrat and a pheasant. Still, they tend to be in better shape than one of .45's nightcrawlers after a few dunkings and missed hook sets. Rocky's stuff is on a whole different level. Thanks for the comments and I hope you two have been hitting some secluded waters lately.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

wow, nice pic


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

sawsman said:


> Love it! :O||:
> 
> Almost too pretty to fish with.


I'm with you that Fly and picture should be mounted on the wall nice job again Thresher.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Oh yeah, that is very nice on both accounts.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> wow, nice pic


+1!


----------

